# HBO & FREE D/L



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw on this morning news where, HBO has stated that it has started a program where it's customers will be able to d/l up to 400 hours of movies directly onto the pc.
Has anyone else heard about this or any info on it.
"Clato"


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

disregard,,,*answer found,*


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Link to thread in the DIRECTV forum: HBO putting shows on-line, at no extra charge


----------

